# NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?



## Otep (1. Januar 2009)

*NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage 

Mein Dad hat sich ne NAS geholt, hab das Ding komplett eingerichtet und läuft alles Prima. Freigaben usw... kein Problem.

Nun frage ich mich wie genau das mit dem Zugriff über Inet funktioniert.
In der Anleitung steht nichts drin, nur über welchen Port das ganze laufen soll, in dem Fall Port 21 und ob Anonymer Zugriff oder nicht...

Was genau braucht man jetzt noch?

Im LAN habe ich das schon zum laufen gebracht...

Soweit ich das noch weiß, muss man ja am Router was einstellen und kann dann direkt per Internet-IP drauf zugreifen, oder über dyndns... wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Thx 4 help


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

ja, einfach den entsprechenden Port (in deinem Fall 21) auf die IP der NAS-Platte weiterleiten.

Findest du in deinem Router wahrscheinlich unter "Port Forwarding" oder "Virtual host" je nach Firma und Modell

wenn du das machst pass aber auf, dass auf jeden Fall kein anonymer Zugriff gestattet ist. Sonst verwendet den Ratzfatz irgendwer - wer weiß was der dann mit dem Speicher anstellt.

Am besten bitst du en Zugriff nur für die IPs der Personen frei, die zugreifen können sollen (so das dein Router kann, und diese Peronen nicht dynamische IP-Adressen haben).

Soll es noch sicherer sein, könntest du auch einen Zugriff über VPN realisieren - falls (erraten) dein router (oder ein anderes Netzwerkgerät) kann


----------



## dot (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Zusaetzlich zum Port 21 wuerde ich noch den Port 20 weiterleiten. Wobei bei FTP-Servern im Passiv-Modus auch Zufallsports >1024 genutzt werden. Naja, muss man wohl mal ausprobieren.



> Soweit ich das noch weiß, muss man ja am Router was einstellen und kann dann direkt per Internet-IP drauf zugreifen, oder über dyndns... wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Eventuell unterstuetzt dein Router schon ein freies DynDNS-System, dann brauchst du nur dort einen Account und kannst diesen dann im Router-Menue eingeben.


----------



## Otep (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Ah, dann werde ich das Morgen gleich mal versuchen 

Thx erstmal


----------



## Otep (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Hm, mit der Einstellung über den Router müsste es soweit geklappt haben...

wie bekomme ich nun die IP raus, über die ich den ftp erreichen kann 

wäre das die IP, die ich z.B. bei wieistmeineip.de angezeigt bekomme mit nem Zusatz?


----------



## riedochs (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Dazu ist dyndns gut geeignet.


----------



## Otep (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

ja, nur das is noch nicht vorhanden, mein Dad hat zwar was bei 1&1 mit Hp usw. ... aber das is das mit dem Accountnamen und dem Pw so ne Sache...

Wie läuft das mit dem Zugang per IP dann, wie bekomme ich die raus


----------



## riedochs (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

Du legst dir einen Account bei DynDNS.com: DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, VPS Hosting and Other Services an.
Diese Zugangsdaten trägst du dann in deinen Router ein und der sollte dann automatisch deine IP aktualisieren.


----------



## Otep (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: NAS, mit ftp zugriff über's Internet?*

So, läuft jetzt alles...

Hab bei DynDns nen Account gemacht... damit der Upload funktioniert musste ich allerdings ein "Tool" nutzten, habe da FilleZilla genommen... läuft nicht schlecht, werde ich mir wohl auch besorgen...

THX 4 help


----------

